# Official 2010 November Throwdown



## sumosmoke (Nov 5, 2010)

Just in time for Thanksgiving, *bring on the birds*!! 

I'm anxious to see the entries for this event as you are not limited to smoking an entire turkey. As long as turkey is used as an ingredient in the item, it's eligible for entry (i.e. turkey soup, turkey casserole, turkey sandwiches, etc .....)

*codeword = GOBBLE*

Link to SMF Throwdown Rules

Please note that the entries to the TD are intended to be anonymous. I've noticed that members are making announcements that they have entered the TD and although the entry is not being revealed, it is tip-toeing along the rules line. Try to keep people guessing as to who our creative geniuses are, until the votes are in. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




*Entries are due by midnight, Tuesday - 1130.10*

*Good luck!!*


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 5, 2010)

This is a great time for doing the big bird. Good luck to all.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for explianing that one for me. I think that turkeys are going to be fling in to you this month. If this month is alot like last month. I have never seen so many fatties as I did last month. But there was only 9 posted, OK 6 that entered and 3 of us out here that messed up. So folks I know you are all doing turkeys this month so throw one on for US out here and enter this throwdown. You will get a tingle up your leg if you enter believe me..........

Also Laurel, I love it when you get all forceful like that.....................................LOL


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 5, 2010)

mballi3011 said:


> Thanks for explianing that one for me. I think that turkeys are going to be fling in to you this month. If this month is alot like last month. *I have never seen so many fatties as I did last month. *But there was only 9 posted, OK 6 that entered and 3 of us out here that messed up. So folks I know you are all doing turkeys this month so throw one on for US out here and enter this throwdown. You will get a tingle up your leg if you enter believe me..........
> 
> Also Laurel, I love it when you get all forceful like that.....................................LOL


You must have never seen any Group pictures of the members here...  They look like pictures of Overeaters Anonymous...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 JK

Does that mean that the contestants are giving us the bird this month...


----------



## adiochiro3 (Nov 5, 2010)

I cut my smoking teeth on Turkeys!!!  Hmmmmmm..... gotta get inovative.....


----------



## miamirick (Nov 5, 2010)

heck i get up and smell the napalm then throw on a turkey for desert  now  to decide, spatchcock?, beer can?  glazed? stuffed? turducken? maybe i'll get a squirrell plate and do one of each


----------



## meateater (Nov 5, 2010)

Gonna have to get my thinking cap on for this one.


----------



## meateater (Nov 5, 2010)

Whats the secret handshake this month? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  How about Gobble Gobble?


----------



## miamirick (Nov 5, 2010)

dont hurt yourself meat thinking too hard!


----------



## meateater (Nov 5, 2010)

miamirick said:


> dont hurt yourself meat thinking too hard!




 If squirrel enters I'll need a hard hat.


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 6, 2010)

I FORGOT THE CODEWORD!
 

The code word for this month's TD = GOBBLE (thanks Meateater) :)


----------



## squirrel (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## caveman (Nov 12, 2010)

I think I will BUMP this.  Turkey huh?  Hmmmm.....just as Adiochiro3, I cut my teeth on a turkey as well.  I'll have to give this some thought.  It is interesting what meateater said.  "If squirrel enters I'll need a hard hat."  I think the thought of one person entering that changes the whole idea of another person's way of thinking / smoking efforts is a compliment to the one person.  But sooner or later, we have to give that one person a run for their money.  _*SO BRING IT ON!!!!!*_


----------



## meateater (Nov 12, 2010)

Caveman said:


> I think I will BUMP this.  Turkey huh?  Hmmmm.....just as Adiochiro3, I cut my teeth on a turkey as well.  I'll have to give this some thought.  It is interesting what meateater said.  "If squirrel enters I'll need a hard hat."  I think the thought of one person entering that changes the whole idea of another person's way of thinking / smoking efforts is a compliment to the one person.  But sooner or later, we have to give that one person a run for their money.  _*SO BRING IT ON!!!!!*_


Where ya been? I miss that sfb smoking so. cal.:)


----------



## caveman (Nov 12, 2010)

meateater said:


> Where ya been? I miss that sfb smoking so. cal.:)


I was temporarily on leave as my sick relative in Witcha Falls, Tx. took a turn for the worse & headed down South or up North if you prefer.  No, don't shed a tear.  He is way better off where he is as we are all not long for this world.  Do I want to talk about it?  Not really.  I am so, so tired.  Had to report to work before I lost my job.....LMAO.  But it is over & I am back & life goes on.  Besides, why live here on earth in pain & misery when you can REALLY be in heaven???  (For those that believe as I do, as he was a good, faithful, honest pastor.  A rareity really.)

So, I am back, I have missed you as well & as soon as my money catches up with my time off, the smoking is on like popcorn.  But of course, I have Gobble Gobble money & a digital camera, so I may have to THROWDOWN baby!!!!   

Good to see you too Meat.

Anthony


----------



## daffster13 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hmmmm....... my first throwdown sounds like fun.... May the best featherhead win.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 12, 2010)

Caveman said:


> meateater said:
> 
> 
> > Where ya been? I miss that sfb smoking so. cal.:)
> ...


Anthony,

Glad your back. Glad to hear that things worked out and that your family member is  enjoying the rewards of a faithfull life.

Can wait to see your throwdown entry.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 12, 2010)

Anthony, I was going to call you this weekend. It's been too quite in your hood. atlast your back and going to carry on with life as you know it. Take car my friend. BTW, I'll be watching the USC game and flipping it bewtween the fight. It;s all good my friend.


----------



## meateater (Nov 12, 2010)

Caveman said:


> meateater said:
> 
> 
> > Where ya been? I miss that sfb smoking so. cal.:)
> ...


Prayers to your family and glad to see you back. :) Watch out for that one they call Squirrel, :)~


----------



## caveman (Nov 13, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Anthony,
> 
> Glad your back. Glad to hear that things worked out and that your family member is not enjoying the rewards of a faithfull life.
> 
> Can wait to see your throwdown entry.


Ha!  Not enjoying the rewards?  Me thinks this is a typo.  But I understand what you are trying to say & I Thank you for the sentiment.  


 


richoso1 said:


> Anthony, I was going to call you this weekend. It's been too quite in your hood. atlast your back and going to carry on with life as you know it. Take car my friend. BTW, I'll be watching the USC game and flipping it bewtween the fight. It;s all good my friend.


Yes, way too quiet as USC is going to play yet another worthless game.  Two years!!  Geez.  But I can not let my boys go on without my support even though they can not compete for a bowl for two years.  Dam you Reggie Bush.  Dam you.


 


meateater said:


> Prayers to your family and glad to see you back. :) Watch out for that one they call Squirrel, :)~


Yeah, those Squirrels really run around without warning & then you look up & your nuts are gone.  (OMG, did I actually type that.)  Naw man, I am not concerned.  Like Rich says, "It's all Good" & people like you, her, Budd, Tjohnson, Bear & the other members of this forum make the competition what it really is.  THE RIGHT TO BRAG ABOUT SMOKING OUR MEAT!!!!  Thank you for the well wishes.


----------



## miamirick (Nov 14, 2010)

better watch out squirrel!   we're keeping a close on on you for  this one


----------



## squirrel (Nov 15, 2010)

Hehehehe.... ya just never know what the Squirrel might do next. But as Caveman pointed out, if I were you, I'd keep a close eye on the nuts.


----------



## princess (Nov 16, 2010)

Now I have that old Adam Sandler song stuck in my head... ::sings badly::

*Turkey for the girls and
Turkey for the boys
My favorite kind of pants
Are corduroys
Gobble gobble goo and
Gobble gobble gickel
I wish turkey
Only cost a nickel*

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## meateater (Nov 18, 2010)

Bump for the nerd. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Come on folk's your suppose to fall asleep after ya eat the bird. Did that just rhyme?


----------



## meateater (Nov 19, 2010)

Bump.


----------



## meateater (Nov 22, 2010)

Another bump.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 22, 2010)

One good bump deserves another...BTW, has anybody heard from Laurel lately?


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 23, 2010)

richoso1 said:


> One good bump deserves another...BTW, has anybody heard from Laurel lately?


Hi Rich, and others ... I'm still here


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 23, 2010)

_*Prizes announced for the Nov. TD!*_

With Thanksgiving quickly approaching, it's not too late to get your entries in for the November TD. Up for grabs is a _*Maverick ET-73*_ (sponsored by TJohnson), which will be awarded to the *winner of the Voter's Poll*. 







Stay tuned for another update as there may be another prize offering up the Gobbler's sleeve ....


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 24, 2010)

Guys,

Cool Prizes Up For Grabs!!

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2010)

Here it is November 24th, and this well kept secret has just been seen by me for the first time.

Thanks for exposing it Todd.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 24, 2010)

Bump

Some of you are already smoking a Turkey.

So---Put the code word/words in the picture & enter it.

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 24, 2010)

BUMP!


----------



## rp ribking (Nov 24, 2010)

Another Bumpity Bump


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 25, 2010)

Don't Forget the November Throwdown!!!

Todd


----------



## meateater (Nov 25, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 25, 2010)

Another Bump

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2010)

Hmmm, Is it the "NO copy & pasting allowed" that keeps people away from this one?

Real nice prizes for this contest !!!

Not an MES 40, but not as many entries either.

Get your Turkey Ready, fire up the old smoker, and give us all "The Bird", in a nice picture!

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 26, 2010)

Anybody thinking "Turkey Throwdown?"

Todd


----------



## rdknb (Nov 26, 2010)

I am. I will be smoking and preparing mine tomorrow


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 28, 2010)

BUMP!! Only a couple more days left until the window has closed to submit an entry!

We have a great prize up for the winner of the Voter's Poll: *Maverick ET-73!*


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 28, 2010)

Another post that goes bump in the night....


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 29, 2010)

Re-Bump!

TJ


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 29, 2010)

Get those entries in. Tomorrow is the deadline.


----------



## sumosmoke (Nov 29, 2010)

Got another prize package to add, this time for the winner of the Judge's Choice award - *Beer-B-Que is throwing in a sauce basket worth $50!*

To those that have received this package in the past, they can attest it's a wide variety of tasty stuff. Thanks, Paul!


----------



## miamirick (Nov 29, 2010)

i'll vouch for that,   i'm still drooling over my pkg from beer b que,   looks so good i got em on a shelf and dont even want to open them,  they look good just sitting there!!!!


----------



## squirrel (Nov 29, 2010)

Wow! How generous Paul and Todd! You guys do so much for this forum and I for one appreciate your generosity and wealth of knowledge. Even though I STILL curl up in a fetal position and cry like a school girl when I have flashbacks of the hot nuts I received. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



















The Squirrel has been purged from the nasty pneumonia. Just sayin'. I'm going Bear huntin'.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 29, 2010)

A big thank you to both Paul and Todd. Good men can be found in good places. It's all good my friend.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2010)

I gotta agree with all of the above!

I can't say enough about the generosity of Todd & Paul (Beer-B-Q to you newbies).

Bear

PS: Cheryl, Great to hear you're all better now (physically anyway), but Bear Season is over, for this year, in PA.


----------

